# Exotic Colors and Strains



## Arcturon (Jun 21, 2012)

I like colorful fluffy buds. What strains produce blue hairs? Pink hairs? Blood red hairs and leaves?
I always like very colorful chronic.
I have some pink weed growing, but the strain is unknown.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 21, 2012)

soma's rock bud looks nice and a few others they get red leaves atleast in his photos some of the more unique looking buds I've seen


----------



## thecoolman (Jul 4, 2012)

If you dont want to grow through 100s of phenos -sannies killing fields leaves most in the dust.


----------



## althor (Jul 4, 2012)

thecoolman said:


> If you dont want to grow through 100s of phenos -sannies killing fields leaves most in the dust.


 I have a pheno one week away from chop that is starting to look black its so purple, the trichomes are turning purple on the heads instead of amber.

I hit 2 branches of it with a purple plushberry male. Seed pods are starting to open. Cant wait to see what kind of phenos I will get out of that mix.


----------



## IlovePlants (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheddarwurst2 AKG Pheno: Huckleberry

I feel blessed to have found this little gem hiding away in my seed bank. As she matures, her deep blue green leaves fade towards a flamed leaf with red,orange, yellow, green until fade out. This pheno is called Huckleberry because she reeks of Huckleberry, and old cheesecake made from weed butter.
Her buds finish with pink hairs and blue green frost covered calyxes.
Height: >2 ft/<3.5ft
Structure: Exodus Cheese/Chemdog/Spacequeen leaning Space Queen structure with Exodus Cheese fat calyxes
Taste: Just Rotten Huckleberry Cheese Cake with a bit of Chem dog fuel funk
Flowering Time: 48-55 Days, This pheno was damn fast 12-12 but I'm switching to 13/11 anyway
Yeild: To be determined, It looks great for a 3 gallon, but I think the 10 Gallon will be a quantifiable test

:THIS STRAIN STILL UNDER LED TESTING BY ILOVEPLANTS*


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 5, 2012)

I win


----------



## wolfpackleader (Jul 5, 2012)

I had an Iranian auto that that is throwing out pink hairs and smells nice and fruity.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 6, 2012)

My strain is Jedi ...only red pheno of the other Jedi's I have


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 6, 2012)

FOOOOOORCE BE WITH YOU!!!!!!!#!!##$%%[email protected] qfacs


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 6, 2012)

lol ha ha yea..to bad its not some other light saber colors


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Jul 18, 2012)

I had a regs bagseed give me vivid pink pistils like that. I ended up cutting it early. I think it was my 2nd grow, I didnt know anything about cloning or fully maturing cannabis back then..


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 18, 2012)

Heres my crop...see if you can't find waldo in there, I acquired a little buddy and I named him waldo haha


HB20


----------



## dvs1038 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol dat prayin mantis is ready to kick some azz.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 18, 2012)

hell yea. I just hatched 2 egg sacks so I'm sure its gonna be kung-fu fightin in there on anything that walks crawls or flies haha


----------



## shagalicious (Jul 19, 2012)

pakistani chitral kush by ace seeds or cannabiogen

pink - purple - black land race


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 19, 2012)

*JEDI KUSH*= SFV OG x DEATHSTAR


----------

